# Vacuum relief valve



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

We have a small 120v WH at the shop sitting on a mezzanine above the offices. It has a vacuum relief valve as required by code. 

Yesterday the city had an outage to change a fire hydrant. My little WH drained dry toasting the element. When they came back up to pressure I had a lot of air. It had been letting air in the whole time the pressure was down. 

I had never really thought about this. So I thought I would through it out there. I spose I'll cut a soft seated swing check in the cold feed to prevent this from happening again.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Ought to do the trick


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Vacuum Relief Valve*

*YOUR PROBLEM IS YOU HAVE A SMALL TANK *
*THAT THE COLD WATER FEEDS FROM THE BOTTOM WHICH ALLOWS IT TO DRAIN,*

*SINCE THIS IS NOT A DAY TO DAY TYPE OF PROBLEM I WOULD JUST BE SURE THE POWER IS OFF AT THE BREAKER WHEN EVER THE CITY SHUTS OFF YOUR WATER AGAIN :thumbsup:*

*OR INSTALL A CHECK VALVE AT THE COLD WATER FEED AND THEN A SMALL EXPANSION *
*TANK TO PROTECT THE WATER HEATER :thumbup:*


----------



## Pipemaster (Jul 29, 2008)

*Can a fatman get an amen on the expansion tank at the cold side and maybe a circuit breaker reset when the water comes back on the check valve*

*how about a viagra pez dispenser* :thumbup:


----------

